
Hackers are exploiting a platform-agnostic flaw to track mobile phone locations - rlv-dan
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/09/hackers-are-exploiting-a-platform-agnostic-flaw-to-track-mobile-phone-locations/
======
java-man
This is pretty serious, though not surprising. The cell communication
standards have long been subverted for ease of surveillance. Remember GSM A5?

